# Ipod Touch sans Wifi à la maison



## lecocher (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

depuis longtemps je consulte votre très bon forum. Là Désolé, je ne trouve rien sur mon problème, pourtant je pense pas être le premier à l'avoir&#8230;

Voilà le "bouzin"

Les ingrédients : 
- Imac 24 pouces de mars 2009
- Freebox PAS HD avec un réseau Ethernet par boitier CPL parce qu'à l'époque j'avais un G4 sans airport, donc pas de connection wifi sur ma box (carte optionnel à l'époque)
- Ipod 32 Go flembant neuf pour mes 40 ans (il y à 4 jours, si, si )
_EDIT :
je n'ai pas de forfait de téléphone portable 3G et autres connexion sur le net possible via mes identifiants d'opérateur téléphonique._

Le problème :
- La connexion Bluetooth fonctionne bien (testé avec mon auto-radio)
- Par contre,&#8230; , je me voix pas squatter les codes des box des voisins (même si ont boit souvent l'apéro ensemble, faut pas pousser&#8230, *donc pas de connexion internet via mon Ipod 32 Go* de mon anniv de 40 ans qui c'est super bien passé (je vous remercie d'avoir possé la question)

Questions :
Est-il possible de connecter mon ipod via ma connexion airport ?
Le bluetooth, je pense point de salut de ce côté ?
Une clé Wifi est-elle la meilleur solution (rapport qualité prix) ?
Passer en Wifi sur ma box me semble pas la meilleur solution (en plus j'ai un autre "vieux" mac (un mac n'est jamais vieux, il murit) sur ce réseau.

J'ai cherché des tutos, des conseils sur votre forum, rien trouvé pour l'instant. 4 jours avec un ipod sans aller sur le net avec, trop de frustration en moi pour ne pas vous "déranger", merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2010)

Ben joyeux anniv' hein et si tu veux payer un coup, pas de pb 




lecocher a dit:


> Est-il possible de connecter mon ipod via ma connexion airport ?


Oui.

(on parle bien d'une borne Airport, Express ou non, branchée sut ta box ? J'ai répondu oui parce que chez moi j'ai une box, non wifi, branchée sur ma borne Airport Express, et mon iPod Touch va sir Internet sans problème)


----------



## Vijay (17 Mars 2010)

Box sans WiFi + borne Airport = connexion WiFi posible pour un ordinateur, un iPhone ou un iPod Touch!!!

Il n'y a aucun autre moyen de connecter un iPod Touch à l'internet que la WiFi


----------



## iZiDoR (17 Mars 2010)

Comme cité au dessus, une p'tite borne AirPort extrême et le tour est joué ! Tu pourras même connecter ton mac via wifi et profiter d'airtunes..


----------



## Gr3gZZ (17 Mars 2010)

Prend un routeur > Moins cher, plus souple, plus efficace.


----------



## iZiDoR (17 Mars 2010)

Je connais pas les prix d'un routeur mais 89 avec AirTunes ça va...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (17 Mars 2010)

Quand on connait les prix d'un équivalent, si c'est choquant. SI tu veux un routeur qui dur dans le temps, prend un linksys pour environ 50 euros tu aura de très bon produits pour un usage perso. Le mien (bon ok, un peu plus cher) arrive à me fournir un bon débit partout dans ma maison, alors que dans certaine pièces il passe par une grosse dalle de béton armé... j'aimerai bien voir ce que donnerai votre truc apple dans le même cas.


----------



## Gidéhef (17 Mars 2010)

Sur ton iMac, tu crées un réseau (>Préférences système >Réseau >Airport).
Dans >Préférences système >Partage, tu actives le partage internet en précisant aux ordinateurs via Airport.

Ensuite, tu connectes ton iPod touch sur ce réseau et tu accèdes à internet !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2010)

A condition que ton ordi soit allumé :mouais:


Par contre, avec une borne (Airport express, pas besoin d'une extrème) ton ordi peut être éteint et tu as toujours la connexion avec ton iPod


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> prend un linksys pour environ 50 euros tu aura de très bon produits pour un usage perso.



Perso, j'ai ce genre de produit et cela n'as jamais marché. Du gaspillage d'argent alors que les bornes airport marchent elles.


----------



## lecocher (18 Mars 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses rapides et nombreuses.



Gidéhef a dit:


> Sur ton iMac, tu crées un réseau (>Préférences système >Réseau >Airport).
> Dans >Préférences système >Partage, tu actives le partage internet en précisant aux ordinateurs via Airport.
> 
> Ensuite, tu connectes ton iPod touch sur ce réseau et tu accèdes à internet !



C'est bien la manip que je cherché, merci à toi. Mais voilà, point de résultat, mon ipod reste muet pour internet. Je dois avoir un réglage qui bug l'accès à internet. A trop cherché, j'ai du faire une modif de trop. 
Mon ipod se connecte sur le réseau que j'ai créé, j'ai activé le partage internet, mais l'horloge tourne lorsque j'essai de me connecter via safari. 
De même, pour l'iTunes Store, le message invalid argument s'affiche.
Je viens de faire l'essai au bureau, je tente l'opération ce soir à la maison.

merci encore pour votre aide.

L'achat d'une borne n'est vraiment pas d'actualité, une clé WiFi ne suffit-elle pas ?


----------



## Vijay (18 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi faire une clef WiFi, ce n'est pas ton ordinateur que tu veux connecter en WiFi mais ton iPod Touch non??


----------



## lecocher (18 Mars 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Pourquoi faire une clef WiFi, ce n'est pas ton ordinateur que tu veux connecter en WiFi mais ton iPod Touch non??



La clef ne peux servir à connecter l'ipod à l'imac (je voyai bien la clef sur un port usb de l'iMac et zou en avant gingamp ? 

J'avou mon inculture en terme de WiFi et de réseau.

Donc, je résume. J'ai créé mon réseau sur l'iMac, j'ai activé le partage internet, mon iPod se connecte au réseau créé, mais point de connexion possible, des messages style invalid argument, etc Déjà, j'ai du mal à comprendre si le problème vient des réglage de mon mac ou de l'ipod.


----------



## Vijay (18 Mars 2010)

Ah! Peut être que ce Tuto peut d'aider à résoudre ton problème


```
http://michel.tissier.name/wp/?p=70
 
Merci à Michel Tissier pour son tuto bien détaillé!
```


----------



## lecocher (18 Mars 2010)

Waouuuuu !!!
Tu es la providence incarné. Un grand merci à toi. En fait, des réglages sur mon mac _*ET*_ sur l'ipod étaient pas bon. Vivement ce soir que je fasse la manip chez moi (là au taff, pas trop cool)

A+


----------



## Vijay (18 Mars 2010)

Merci à Michel Tissier surtout!! Tiens nous au courant quand à la résolution de ton problème.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (20 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, j'ai ce genre de produit et cela n'as jamais marché. Du gaspillage d'argent alors que les bornes airport marchent elles.





C'est sur, configurer un routeur, c'est pas à la portée de n'importe qu'elle personne... Ah bah si enfait. Mais surement pas des utilisateurs mac kikoo loliens.


----------



## lecocher (29 Avril 2010)

Tout marche nickel !

Le plaisir du surfe et des notifications direct sur son ipod, le bonheur quoi.

Par contre, comme je n'ai pas de freebox hd, impossible de m'inscrire à freewifi, et là c'est très moche. A part les borne wifi public (style mac do, bibliothèque, etc) impossible d'avoir une connexion internet. Dommage.

Si quelqu'un connait un site où trouver des connexions wifi gratuite (même si elle implique des pubs) je suis preneur.

Encore Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## lecocher (11 Mai 2010)

Il y a pas mal d'App concernant le Wifi pour ipod touch et iphone. Même à un faible coût, laquelle est la plus fiable selon votre expérience.


----------



## iZiDoR (11 Mai 2010)

lecocher a dit:


> Il y a pas mal d'App concernant le Wifi pour ipod touch et iphone. Même à un faible coût, laquelle est la plus fiable selon votre expérience.



??

Les apps sont sûrement pour localiser les hotspots... Tu recherches quoi exactement ?
Si tu as free, tu peux demander la dernière box.


----------



## lecocher (10 Juin 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> ??
> 
> Les apps sont sûrement pour localiser les hotspots...
> *Oui, mais je n'ai aucun compte téléphonique 3G Et je n'en veux pas.
> ...



Donc, je résume, soit une app sur mon ipod qui me permet de me connecter sur des hotspots, soit une nouvelle freebox HD pour pouvoir créer mon compte freewifi. A votre avis ?


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Juin 2010)

En gros, dégroupage total veut dire que tu peux t'acquitter de l'abonnement FT, mais la box reste la même. Si tu actives le wifi sur la tienne, tu bénéficie de FreeWifi et donc de pas mal de hotspot Free. 
Tu peux sans problème avoir une connexion ethernet/wifi simultanée 

Pour l'app, il y a eu erreur,  aucune application permet de se connecter à un spot . Je pense qu'elles permettent juste de localiser les différents spots existants...


----------

